# Russia begins to move troops into Armenia on Iran's border.



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Russia fully expects the Israelis to start another war against Iran very soon. Russia has always said they'd help Iran, and China has also said they'd help Iran. This could become a huge mess in the coming months. I am sure Putin will not back down one bit to help Iran. I wonder how our commander and chief will handle this? 
http://articles.businessinsider.com...fense-ministry-military-action-dmitry-rogozin


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

MARINECOP said:


> I wonder how our commander and chief will handle this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Good to see that old axiom the "enemy of my enemy is my friend" is alive and well. PS we have no friends. Our leaderships just favor that whole head in the sand policy. "This too shall pass".


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Interesting. Wonder why Putin isn't placing troops at the Iran Turkmenistan border. Oh yeah, that's right. Turkmenistan is not very friendly with Putin. 

Sooooo what are they going to do when and if their buddy Barry doesn't win his reelection bid? Scary to thing that we are dangerously close to a very large scale war. 

Thank you, Obama administration for sitting on your hands and doing nothing at all to prevent it. 

Oh and thanks to all you EBT getting, non working, and usually non voting idiots, who showed up in force to elect a guy simply because he promised you some free hand outs. BTW, how did that work out for ya? Still living to life of poverty for the most part. Unless you're selling crack, I really doubt there is a Mercedes in your parking space at the PJ's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

The British Commonwealth is our friend, but we burned them with Iraq. At least Israel is our staunch friend. Oh wait. Odrama told Israel to pound sand. The only one he wants to deal with is Russia and Putin has the U.S. in its crosshairs. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

